# NH Speeding Ticket



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Forgive this thread as it may not match, (Duh) i have treid to figure out how to start a new one and have found it difficult. Seems there was a lot of traffic at this site on NH actions (speeding) being notified to drivers home state (mass). It is understood and accepted that speeding needs to be controlled. The laws though of sending the information to mass seems to rest on a profit based system. If i have been stopped for speeding and pay my fine i feel i have been punished enough. Instead I am faced with additional punishment (ins surcharge) so i am forced to fight the ticket. Which and i am assuming here cost everyone with out adding to the "till" as I am sure many are dissmissed. People make mistakes. I have a clean record. I made a mistake. one mistake in wellover 10 years, One which i am willing to pay for ($100), now i will be forced to contest due to the insurance carriers best interest not public saftey. Seems unfair and self serving to everyone but the participants.

Thread Created for new member. Now if I could only understand WTF the question is. Kozmo


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe there is no penalty on insurance until more than ticket for speed is on the record. Yes, NH does notify other states of mv violations here and would hope those states would do the same for our motorists who violate their laws.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well lets blame police for the profit hungry tactics of our capitalist world. The systems in place encourage private industry to seek profit and not worry about fairness. Everyone can help themselves until theres a beef with one of the other private enterprises (such as yourself). Then you can blame the executive arm of these policies (the police). Write your insurance company/ your local politician.

*If that didn't make any sense I apologize, just had a good workout, no blood for the head.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

and its THE ONLY TIME in over 10 years that shes been speeding. Damn the luck that the ONE time she did there was a cop just out to get her!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd recommend you take this up with your insurance agent.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Are you going to tell the judge "I was speeding but I don't want to pay the surcharge"


I can't even tell you how many people I've had say that at trial. When they do, it is "your honor, the state rests." :mrgreen:


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

My question is why on earth would you ask a bunch of cops about their thoughts on your speeding ticket. You need to understand that we have all heard this story in one way or another. If it is the money that you are concerned about paying through your insurance surcharge then you should speak with your insurance broker, not the police. The job of the police is over and done with, you were caught speeding by a vigilant officer who takes his job seriously and felt that you needed to learn a lesson for your civil crime. It is against the law to speed, do not look for sympathy here. It is our job to protect our roadways so that others (law abiding citizens) can travel and arive at their destinations safely, all it takes is one person speeding to take a life, maybe your own, maybe someone elses, and maybe my family's. Think about that the next time you did not leave enough time for yourself to drive the speed limit and arrive on time at your destination. There are reasons there are speed limits and most of us can attest to what the outcome of motor vehicle accidents look like. It is not your job to tell someone that their child is dead, it is ours. SLOW DOWN, pay the ticket, and learn.


----------

